# leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU



## AlBundy (16. Oktober 2005)

Moinsen,

ich kann ja gar nicht glauben das noch keiner etwas dazu geschrieben hat! |kopfkrat Na, da mach ich doch gern den Anfang.


*Zutaten *(für 3-4 Personen)

600g Kabeljaufilet
einige Tropfen Zitronensaft
einige Tropfen Weinessig
einige Tropfen Worcestersauce
Salz
weißen Pfeffer aus der Mühle
3-4 EL gehackten Dill
2 EL Butter oder Magarine
2 Zwiebeln
500g Mischgemüse (TK-Ware)
1 Glas Weißwein
1/4 l gebundene helle Sauce
1/2 Becher Sahne
2 Eigelb
2-3 EL gehackte Petersilie



​
Das Kabeljaufilet in mundgerechte Würfel schneiden.
Die Fischwürfel mit etwas Zitronensaft, Weinessig und Worcestersauce beträufeln.
Mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen und mit Dill bestreuen. Im Kühlschrank mindestens 10-15 Minuten ziehen lassen.
Die Butter oder Magarine mit der in feine Würfel oder Streifen geschnittenen Zwiebel in einem Topf erhitzen. Mit dem Mischgemüse weitere 10-15 Minuten dünsten.
Den Weißwein und die gebundene Sauce angießen und die Fischwürfel unterheben. Bei mäßiger Hitze die Fischwürfel gar ziehen lassen.
Das Fischgulasch mit Salz, Pfeffer, Zitronensaft und Worcestersauce kräftig abschmecken.
Die Sahne und das Eigelb miteinander verrühren und den Gemüsetopf damit legieren. Den Kabeljautopf anrichten und mit gehackter Petersilie bestreut servieren.
Dazu schönes warmes Kräuterbaquette (oder Reis bzw. Töften, je nach Belieben) und das Leben ist schön! 

Viel Spaß beim ausprobieren, ich kann nur sagen: _...Wie, schon alle? |supergri_

Gruß, ALex |wavey:


----------



## Truttafriend (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*

Moin Alex,
klingt ja verdammt lecker. Ich probier das die nächsten Wochen mal aus.

Gestern gabs den Dorsch vom Samstag im Bierteig. Zotti und ich konnten uns für Stunden nicht mehr bewegen|supergri


----------



## MichaelB (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*

Moin,

das liest sich wirklich sehr lecker, und da ich gern immer wieder neue Rezepte ausprobiere... #h 

Ich suche mal nach meinem Rezept _Dorsch im Backofen_ und schreibsel es dann hier rein :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## AlBundy (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*

Moin Männer´s,

@ Truttafriend,
    :q :q :q  ...es sind die kleinen Sachen im Leben, die das Leben lebenswert 
                 machen! :m 

@ MichaelB,
    Micha, mein oller Ofen hat ´ne recht große Klappe und ich möchte sie ihm 
    stopfen...:q 

Gruß, Alex


----------



## MichaelB (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*

Moin,

ich mache den Dorsch auch gern mal so zurecht:

500g Dorschfilet in 8 Streifen schneiden, salzen und zart pfeffern, mit scharfem Senf bestreichen und in eine gebutterte Auflaufform legen.
Neben die Filets gewürfelte rote und gelbe Paprika, sowie etwas Lauch und Lauchzwiebeln packen, das dann je nach Auflaufform mit etwa einem Liter Gemüsebrühe aufgießen.
Mit Paniermehl überstreuen, geriebenen Hartkäse (alter Gouda kommt sehr gut) drüber und ein paar Butterflöckchen oben drauf.

20min bei 180°C im (Heißluft)Ofen garen lassen und mit Naturreis servieren - leggär #6 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: mit Zander geht´s genau so gut


----------



## dorschiie (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*

hört sich echt lecker an.
aber ich würde anstatt der brühesuppen gemüse und ein bis zwei gläser wein dazugeben.


----------



## MichaelB (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*

Moin,

eine weitere Variation heute ausprobiert:


75g Speck
600g Kartoffeln
1 dicke Stange Lauch
1 gelbe Paprika
500g Dorschfilet
200ml Sahne

Speck gewürfelt in Olivenöl anbraten, Kartoffeln geschält in Scheiben geschnitten mit anbraten, Lauch gewaschen in dünne Ringe geschnitten und die Paprika gewürfelt mit anbraten.
Die Sahne mit der gleichen Menge Wasser und einer Hand voll ausgesuchter Gewürze (oder einer Tüte "Fix für Kabeljau"  ) erhitzen, zu den angebratenen Zutaten geben, aufkochen und dann ein paar Minuten auf kleiner Flamme kochen lassen.
Dorschfilets in eine Auflaufform geben, die Zutaten darüber tun und mit dem obligaten geriebenen alten Gouda bestreuen.
Bei 200°C / Umluft 170°C etwa 45min garen lassen.

Aufpassen, daß Du auch was abbekommst  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> eine weitere Variation heute ausprobiert:
> 
> ...



Wird gemacht #6 

Wenn ich´s zeitlich gebacken kriege, dann probier ichs gleich morgen Abend mal und halt ein paar mal mit der Kamera drauf - das hört sich so lecker an, dass es einfach schmecken muss ! ! !


----------



## MichaelB (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*

Moin,

und ich werde mal zusehen, daß ich morgen ein paar Barteln erwische, dann gibt´s am WoE eine neue Kreation |rolleyes  

Ich denke da an eine Art Auflauf mit schmalen Dorschfilets, ganzen hellen Teilen vom Lauch, beides in gekochtem Schinken eingewickelt mit Gemüsebrühe übergossen und mit einem Mix aus geriebenem jungen und alten Gouda bestreut... schau mer mal #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## AlBundy (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*

@ Michael,

.....hm, klingt beides sehr gut!!! #6 
Nach 4 Scheiben Fleisch heute mach ich am WE nach erfolgreicher Jagd mal deine Version von lecker-lecker. Wie isses mit dir am Sonntag-bist du dabei?

@ all,
Wenn ich wieder was gutes habe, lasse ich euch natürlich teilhaben! :m 

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Gast 1 (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*

Eure Rezepte hören sich echt lecker an, aber:

Das Tolle am Dorsch ist für mich der sehr feine Eigengeschmack.

Darum würde ich eher jeden anderen Fisch mit Gewürzen "aufpeppen", nur nicht den Dorsch.

Dorschfilet gibt es bei mir immer "fast" pur.

Dorsch in Bierteig, (Fragt mal die anderen CRF´ler)
Dorsch naturell gebraten in Butter oder Speck.
Das Schlimmste was ich mag: Dorsch überbacken, a la Bordelaise.

Aber außer Salz und Pfeffer kommen bei mir keine weiteren Gewürze an den Fisch. ( Dorsch)
Über Zuraten kann man reden.#h #h


----------



## MichaelB (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*

Moin,

erstens kommt es anders...

Heute gab es wieder mal Dorsch, und zwar mit Pellkartoffeln und einer Zwiebel-Lauch-Senf-Sahne Sauce #6 


eine große Gemüsezwiebel
eine dicke Stange Lauch
200ml Schlagsahne
mittelscharfen / scharfen Senf

Zwiebel würfeln, Lauch in Ringe schneiden, mit einem Schluck Olivenöl andüsten, mit gut 1/4 Liter Gemüsebrühe ablöschen und dann die Sahne und je zwei Teelöffel Senf dazu - mit etwas Mondamin andicken, aufkochen und gut.

Dorsch mehliert braten und auf warmen Tellern mit den Pellkartoffeln und der Sauce servieren :m 

Die Portion vorhin war eiiigentlich für die ganze family gedacht, wir haben das aber auch zu zweit geschafft   jetzt rolle ich mich nur noch vor die Glotze zum Dittsche gucken |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*

@Michael
ich hab am Freitag dein Rezept vom 4.12 ausprobiert - ne glatte 1 - werd ich mir merken und bei Bedarf wieder anwenden #6 

das was du heute eingestellt hast hört sich auch sehr lecker an... mein Dorschvorrat schmilzt dahin


----------



## MichaelB (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*

Moin,

@Franzl: als bekennender Dorsch-Fan und in letzter Zeit auch endlich mal wieder -Fänger muß ich einfach herum probieren :m 

Mal sehn was näxtes WoE geht  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## AlBundy (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Moin Michael,

habe das Rezept heute gekocht. #6 Das Leben ist schön!#6 
Du sagtest doch was von ...sollte eigentlich für die ganze Familie reichen...in meinem Fall schafft man das auch alleine,ungewollt:k , hab im Moment auch ´ne recht flache Atmung :q 

Echt klasse!


----------



## AlBundy (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*

Moin Jungs,

...und wieder was neues gefunden für die Sammlung! #6 


*KABELJAU HOT STYLE*

_Zutaten für 4 Personen:_


1 Mango
1 grüne Paprika
1 rote Chilischote
3 EL Öl
2 TL Senfkörner
Saft von 1 Limette
Salz
Pfeffer
1 EL Minzblättchen
4 Portionen Kabeljaufilet à 180g
etwas Mehl
_Zur Zubereitung:_
Mango schälen und das Fruchtfleisch würfeln.
Paprika putzen und in Stücke schneiden.
Chilischote putzen und fein würfeln.
1 EL Öl erhitzen. Paprika, Chili und Senfkörner darin andünsten. Mango und Limettensaft zufügen, 2-3 min dünsten.
Mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen, Minze untermischen.
Kabeljau salzen und pfeffern. Mit Mehl bestäuben.
Rest Öl erhitzen.
Kabeljaufilets darin pro Seite etwa 3min braten.
Alles zusammen anrichten.​Dazu passt Baguette.

...oh man, werd´mal gleich ´n paar gute Esser anrufen und dann ab die Post!:q 
​
​


----------



## MichaelB (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*

Moin,

den Hot Style gibt´s beim nächsten Mal #h 

Gestern war ich mir noch die Version mit Lauch und Schinken "schuldig" |rolleyes 

Fünf Stangen Lauch
1 Pfund Filet
acht - zehn Scheiben dünn geschnittenen gekochten Schinken
eine rote Zwiebel
Goude alt und jung zum Reiben
Gemüsebrühe *OHNE* Geschmacksverstärker
 200ml Sahne

Die hellen Ende vom Lauch in etwa einem Liter Gemüsebrühe vorgaren - die Zwiebel mit etwas kleingeschnittenem Lauch-Grün anbraten und eineinhalb dazu rühren, dann mit etwa der Hälfte der Gemüsebrühe ablöschen und die Sahne plus 1 Teelöffel Senf dazu geben - Lauch und Filets vorsichtig in den Schinken wickeln und abwechselnd in die Auflaufform legen - die angereicherte Brühe darüber gießen und mit geriebnem Käse bestreuen.
Bei 170° im Umluftherd hatte ich das 20min garen lassen und konnte danach auch bei mir die erwähnte flache Atmung feststellen 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: ich habe keine zusätzlichen Gewürze benutzt


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*



> Gemüsebrühe OHNE Geschmacksverstärker


Gibts das überhaupt ??
))


----------



## HD4ever (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*

werd ich doch uimgehend mal ausprobieren !!!!  |bla:
hab ja gestern zusammen 26 Kg erbeutet die verspeist werden müssen .....


----------



## Hummer (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*



> Gemüsebrühe OHNE Geschmacksverstärker
> Gibts das überhaupt ??



Ja, im Bioladen oder selbstgemacht! #h 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*



> oder selbstgemacht!


Ist immer die beste, leider halt zeitintensivste Lösung.-)))


----------



## MichaelB (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*

Moin,

von wegen Brühe: ich hatte erst die gute Knurr oder Kaggi oder so in der Hand und las da *Geschmacksverstärker blablabla* - dann griff ich mal zur Bio und sieh da, nix Glutamaten und so #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Acipenser (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*

*Dorsch in Weißweinsauce mit Kichererbsen*

   Zutaten:
   Gr. Pfanne mit hohem Rand und Deckel
   Dorschfilet (ich bevorzuge den Fisch auf der Haut) - gewaschen, nicht gewürzt
   1 Zwiebel, 1 Knoblauchzehe, Etwas Butter
   Weißwein (säurebetont, wie z.B. Riesling)
   2 Becher Sahne
   Etwas Brühe ca. 1/8 l (Fischbrühe, Gemüsebrühe, notfalls geht auch Fertigbrühe)
   1 Messerspitze Senf (einfacher mittelscharfer)
   Etwas schwarzer Pfeffer aus der Mühle
   Etwas Paprikapulver (edelsüß)
   1 Spritzer weißen Balsamico

   Zwiebel und Knoblauch schälen und fein schneiden, in der Butter schön glasig werden lassen.
   Mit der Brühe aufgießen, etwas Weißwein und 1 Spritzer Balsamico dazu, kurz einköcheln lassen. Sahne dazu gießen und einkochen lassen bis es sämig wird. Mit Senf, Pfeffer und Paprika würzen.

   Die Dorschfilets mit der Hautseite nach unten in die Sauce legen (die Sauce darf nur leicht köcheln) und Deckel auflegen. Ziehen lassen und die Filets immer wieder mit der heißen Sauce übergießen, dann werden sie gleichmäßiger gar. Die Garzeit ist von der Dicke der Filets abhängig. Ich hatte Filets von ca. 5-6 cm Dicke, diese brauchten 20 Minuten und waren auf den Punkt richtig - gegart, aber innen noch schön saftig.

   Dazu gab es Salzkartoffeln und Kichererbsen (½  Tag mit etwas Natron und Wasser einweichen, ¾ Stunde kochen bzw. simmern lassen - kein Salz, keine Gewürze; der Geschmack ist nussig).

   Tips:
   -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]wenn kein weißer Balsamico da ist, ist das kein Problem, fehlt Säure an der Sauce, geht auch ein Tropfen Zitronen- oder Limettensaft 
   -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Dickt die Sauce zu stark an, wieder etwas Weißwein dazu geben, ist die Sauce zum Schluss zu dünn, kann sie mit etwas Schmand oder Creme Fraiche angedickt werden (diese beiden sämen besser, als die Sahne); dazu den Herd auf höchste Temperatur stellen - aber vorher den Dorsch rausnehmen und warm stellen. Und gut auf die Sauce aufpassen!
   -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Wer keine Kichererbsen mag, lässt sie weg und reicht einen grünen oder gemischten Salat dazu
   -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Keinen zu intensiven Senf nehmen (extrascharfer Löwensenf, Dijon Senf), die würzen zu stark, das passt nicht dazu. Lieber weglassen, es geht auch ohne
   -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Eine Messerspitze Currypulver verleiht eine schöne Geschmacksnote)
   -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Wir haben die Sauce mit den Zwiebeln gegessen, man kann sie aber auch mit dem Zauberstab pürieren oder das Ganze durchsieben.
   -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Die Mengen für die Sauce können je nach Anzahl der Esser angepasst werden (das da oben haben wir zu zweit weggemümmelt)


   Als Wein reichen wir einen weißen, wie z.B. einen Riesling oder gerne auch einen ausländischen mit kräftigem Säureanteil. Es geht auch ein guter Sekt oder Champagner.


Mahlzeit


----------



## Acipenser (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*

*Dorsch in Limettensaft mit Kapern*

   Zutaten:
   Gr. Pfanne
   Dorschfilet (ich bevorzuge den Fisch auf der Haut) - gewaschen, abgetrocknet, gesalzen
   Etwas Butter
   Saft von 3 Limetten
   Kapern

   Dorschfilets in der Pfanne auf der Fleischseite anbraten, dann auf die Hautseite wenden. Den Saft der Limetten dazu gießen und bei mittlerer Temperatur ziehen lassen. Zwischendrin die Kapern dazu geben.

   Die Filets auf einem Teller anrichten, den Bratensaft mit den Kapern über den Fisch geben, dazu Salzkartoffeln und einen leichten mediterranen Salat.

   Ich habe auf den Salat verzichtet, da ich lieber mehr Fisch esse.


Die Saftmenge ist von den Limetten abhängig – bei den 3 da oben waren 2 recht trocken.

Mahlzeit


----------



## Acipenser (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*

*Dorsch mit Tomaten-Paprika-Gemüse*

   Zutaten:
   Auflauform
   Dorschfilet (ich bevorzuge den Fisch auf der Haut) - gewaschen, abgetrocknet, gesalzen und gepfeffert
   Zwiebel fein gehackt
   Knoblauch fein gehackt
   Tomaten gehäutet, entkernt und gewürfelt
   Paprikaschoten gewaschen entkernt und fein gewürfelt
   Rohe Schinkenwürfel (z.B. Serrano)
   1 Glas Weißwein (trocken und säurebetont)
   Oregano
   Parmiggiano am Stück

   Zwiebeln und Knoblauch in einer Pfanne mit Butter glasig werden lassen, in die Auflaufform geben. Die Schinkenwürfel darüber streuen und die Fischfilets darauf legen. Drumherum die Paprika und Tomaten geben. Etwas Oregano über alles streuen. Vom Parmigiano feine Streifen abhobeln und über den Fisch geben. Alles im Ofen bei etwa 180° garen.

   In der Auflaufform servieren, dazu gibt’s Reis und Weißwein.

   Wer einen kleinen Kräutergarten sein Eigen nennt, kann auch gerne ein Zweiglein Thymian oder Majoran zum Gemüse geben.


Mahlzeit


----------



## MichaelB (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*

Moin,

das klingt aber alles sehr lecker #6 
Du bist nicht zuuufällig Koch von Beruf? 

Sobald die Ostsee kühler ist wird nachgeköchelt #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Acipenser (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*

Nöö, Single, der gerne isst. Und per Zufall habe ich beim letzten Nordseetrip gut gefangen und jetzt die Truhe voll. 
 Gestern beim Zander-Angeln hatte ich zwar keinen Biss, aber eine Menge super gute Ideen. Ich verspreche noch einige nette Rezepte (auch bei den Heringen).

 Mahlzeit


----------



## Neffifisch (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*

:g Hallo gibt auch im Süden der Republik Dorschrezepte - 

1. Variante -  Dorschfilet mit Dijonsenfsoße#6 

Dorschfilet in der Pfanne kurz anbraten, dann mit etwas weißwein und Gemüsebrühe ablöschen und zu enden dünsten. 
Derweilen oder bereits vorher die Soße fertigen - dazu in einem extra Topf etwas Gemüsebrühe erhitzen, Creme fraiche unterrühren und den grobkörnigen Dijonsenf dazugeben. Je nach Gusto evtl. noch etwas abbinden und abschmecken. . Statt Dijonsenf geht auch prima die Dijonnaise. Soße dann kurz vor dem Servieren über die Filets geben. Dazu passen dann natürlich prima gekochte Kartoffeln. 

2. Variante  - Dorschfilet mit Krabbensoße:q 

Dorschfilet wieder mal anbraten - mit Wein und /oder Brühe ablöschen und dünsten. Derweilen wieder die Soße in einem anderen Topf anrichten. Dazu kleingeschnittene Zwiebel und Knoblauch in Olivenöl andünsten bis schön golden, dann Krabben 
dazugeben und auch kurz anbraten und dann mit etwas Brühe ablöschen. Creme Fraiche dazugeben ( darf schon ein bißchen was sein, damit die Soße sämig wird , abschmecken und frischen oder gerfrorenen Dill dazugeben. Soße dann wieder kurz vor dem Servieren über die Filets geben. Wer noch intensiveren Krabbengeschmack möchte, der kann unter die Soße noch Krabbencreme mengen (im Kühlregal in der Tube) . 

3. Variante - Dorsch aus dem Backofen - wenns mal schnell und ohne großen Aufwand gehen soll.|rolleyes 

Dorschfilet in der Mitte teilen , erste Hälfte auf Stück geöltes (Olivenöl) Aluminiumpapier legen. Wüzen und mit Tomatenscheibe, Zwiebelscheibe und einer Scheibe Käse (am besten Gouda oder dergl. ) belgen, dann die zweite Hälfte des Filets oben drauf und die Alufolie schließen ond praktische ein kleines festes Päckchen machen. Je nach Filetdicke max. 30 Minuten im Backofen garen. 

Na dann einen guten


----------



## Zanderfänger (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*

Dijonsenfsoße!!! SABBER, SCHLABBER, meine Tastatur wird gleich feucht. :q


----------



## Jetblack (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*

"Dorsch-Quickie"

Ein sehr variables Rezept, weil man an jeder Ecke variieren kann - und es schmeckt trotzdem. Außerdem ist der Aufwand zum Küche putzen minimal 

Dorschfilet, Menge nach Bedarf (jeder andere Fisch geht auch, Heilbutt geht nicht so gut)
putzen, und nach Geschmack salzen, pfeffern, etc.

Auflaufform mit Butter leicht einfetten und die Filets in einer Schicht reinlegen.
Klein geschnittenen Stangensellerie drüber, bis die Filets ca. 3-4 cm tief bedeckt sind.

Tomatensoße drüber (als Faulpelz nehm ich Tomato Al Gusto), bis der Sellerie zu 80% schwimmt.

Für 30 Minuten in den Herd bei Umluft 190 °, ca. 10 Minuten vor dem Ende ggf. mit Parmesan bestreuen.

Wenn die Flüssigkeit köchelt, ist der Dorsch eigentlich schon gar, aber der Sellerie noch ziemlich bißfest - hier kann man der eigenen Vorliebe entsprechend die Zeit auch verkürzen.


----------



## Acipenser (14. November 2006)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*

*Dorschfilet mit Lorbeer und Knoblauch*

   Zutaten:
   Gr. Pfanne
   Dorschfilet
   Etwas Olivenöl
   6-7 Lorbeerblätter
   6-7 Knoblauchzehen in Scheiben oder fein gewürfelt
   Frischer Thymian, von den Stielen befreit und fein gewiegt


   Die Dorschfilets salzen und etwas pfeffern (frisch aus der Mühle).

   In der großen Pfanne das Öl heiß werden lassen, Lorbeerblätter dazu geben. Die Filets anbraten, wenden und mit dem Thymian bestreuen, den Knoblauch um die Filets verteilen und mitgaren. 

   Auf Tellern anrichten und servieren. Dazu passen sehr gut Bratkartoffeln und ein gemischter Salat.

   Wer es mag, kann auf die Filets noch etwas fein gehackte Oliven oder Kapern geben. Das habe ich ausprobiert, war sehr lecker, überdeckt aber den feinen Geschmack vom Thymian und Lorbeer. 

   Als Variation könnte man noch 1-2 Tomaten mit dem Sparschäler schälen (sprich: enthäuten), die Kerne entfernen, das Tomatenfleisch grob würfeln und zum Schluss noch ganz kurz mit in der Pfanne erhitzen. Das sollte geschmacklich gut mit dem Knofel und den Kräutern harmonieren, ohne den Fischgeschmack zu überdecken.

   Sind die Filets sehr dick, haben sie auch eine entsprechend lange Garzeit. Dann darf die Temperatur nicht zu hoch sein, sonst wird der Fisch zu krustig und vor allem außen trocken. Bei dicken Filets (die mit der längeren Garzeit) kann man auch ganze Knoblauchzehen mitbraten. So geschätzt eine halbe Hand voll ist dann schon angebracht.


Mahlzeit


----------



## Acipenser (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*

*Dorsch Asiatisch*

   Zutaten:
   Wok oder gr. Pfanne mit hohem Rand
   Dorschfilet - gewaschen, nicht gewürzt
   1 Zwiebel in Scheiben geschnitten, 1 Knoblauchzehe (dürfen aber gerne auch mehr sein)
   Bohnenkeimlinge (ich nehme zumeist Mongobohnen aus dem Glas)
   Etwas gekörnte Brühe (besser ist selbst gemachte)
   Etwas trockener Sherry (es geht aber auch trockener Weißwein oder man lässt es weg)
   Etwas Sambal Olek
   Sojaöl
   Und noch frisches Gemüse. Was gibt der Kühlschrank gerade her?
   Mondamin

   Für die Marinade:
   Sojasauce
   Saft von 1-2 Zitronen oder Limetten
   1 EL Zucker
   5-Gewürze-Pulver

   Dorschfilets in mundgerechte Würfel schneiden. Sojasauce, Zitronensaft, Zucker und Gewürze in einer großen Glasschüssel zusammen rühren (da kann auch gerne ein Spritzer Sherry dazu). Die Fischwürfel dazu geben und etwa 1 Stunde ziehen lassen, ab und zu wenden.

   Den Fisch aus der Marinade nehmen und Marinade aufheben, die brauchen wir noch. Im Wok Öl heiß werden lassen und den Fisch kurz darin anbraten. Wieder heraus nehmen und beiseite stellen.

   Im Wok wieder Öl heiß werden lassen, Zwiebeln dazu geben und den Knoblauch; ganz oder geschnitten, je nach belieben. Die Zwiebeln müssen gut glasig werden, dürfen aber auch gerne etwas anrösten. Die abgetropften Bohnenkeime dazu geben. Wenn vorhanden etwas klein gewürfelte Mohrrübe, Sellerie, kleine Röschen Blumenkohl oder Brokkoli oder auch Bohnen oder Erbsen dazu geben und leicht garen lassen. Etwas Brühe dazu und Sherry, sowie Sojasauce, die Marinade und noch das Gewürzpulver. Mit dem Sambal Olek Schärfe geben – je nach Geschmack.

   Das Mondamin mit etwas Wasser glatt rühren und zu den Sachen im Wok geben. Wenn es heiß wird, dickt es leicht an und wird transparent. Hat das die gewünschte Konsistenz, den Fisch vorsichtig unterheben, nochmals kurz heiß werden lassen und servieren.

   Dazu gibt’s Reis oder Reisnudeln (die kann man auch gleich mit unterheben) und grünen Tee oder Jasmin-Tee.

   Tips:
   -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Ist kein Sherry da, kein Problem, der kann auch mal durch ein wenig Weißwein ersetzt werden oder man lässt ihn weg
   -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Wenn kein frisches Gemüse da ist, auch nicht schlimm -> weglassen
   -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Ich habe auch schon das Ganze mit fertigen Asia Salaten aus dem Glas gemacht. Das ist auch nett, man sollte das aber gut im Sieb abbrausen
   -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Sind getrocknete asiatische Pilze im Haus: super! Passt hervorragend. Die müssen mit heißem Wasser übergossen werden und quellen lassen. Rechtzeitig mit ins Essen geben, die sollten ordentlich mit garen.
   -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Wer keine Fertiggewürze mag, der kauft sich im pangalaktischen Lebensmittelshop Kreuzkümmel, Sternanis und was er sonst noch findet und macht das jeweils frisch im Mörser klein. So kann man auch den Geschmack schön variieren.
   -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Dasselbe Rezept nehme ich auch für Fleisch (Schwein oder lieber noch Geflügel)
   -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Wenn ich für mich alleine koche, rechne ich 1 Glas Bohnenkeime, 1 Zwiebel, 4-5 Knofels und ein kleines Filet. 


   Mahlzeit


----------



## Acipenser (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*

*[FONT=&quot]Dorschfilet auf Lauch á la creme[/FONT]*

Zutaten:
   Auflaufform
   Dorschfilet
   Etwas Butter
   Lauch
   Sahne
   Mittelscharfen Senf
   Schwarzer Pfeffer aus der Mühle


   Die Dorschfilets salzen und etwas pfeffern.

Die Auflaufform mit Butter ausstreichen, den Lauch putzen, gut waschen und in Röllchen schneiden. Den Lauch in die Auflaufform geben, leicht salzen, das gut entgrätete Dorschfilet darauf legen. Die Sahne mit etwas Senf verquirlen und über den Fisch gießen, er sollte leicht bedeckt sein.

Bei 180° im vorgeheizten Backofen ca. ½ Stunde garen. In der Auflaufform servieren. Dazu passen Salz- oder Pellkartoffeln und ein trockener Riesling.

Wer will, kann die Sahne auch noch mit einem Hauch Currypulver aromatisieren oder frischen Parmesan darüber reiben. Aber Achtung, bei zu intensiver Oberhitze kann der Parmesan zu dunkel werden, dann mit Alufolie abdecken oder erst später den Parmesan aufstreuen.

   Als Variation kann der Lauch z.B. auch gegen Selleriewürfelchen ausgetauscht werden.


   Mahlzeit


----------



## Acipenser (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*

*Fischsuppe „Acipenser“*

   Zutaten:
   Muschelbrühe oder Fischbrühe (Fischgräten mit ungeschälter Zwiebel, Knofel, Wurzelgemüse, Lauch und ½ Wasser, ½ Wein kalt aufsetzen, ca. 30-40 Minuten köcheln lassen, abseihen)
   Karottenjulienne
   Selleriejulienne
   Lauch in feine Streifen geschnitten
   Sahne
   Eigelb zum Legieren
   Safran
   Nicht zu große Fischwürfel wie z.B. Dorsch, Lachs, Steinbutt, gerne auch in dieser Kombination
   Ein paar gekochte Miesmuscheln (die Brühe davon kann auch verwendet werden, s.o.)
   Ein paar Shrimps (kein Dosenfutter, das wird nur trocken beim Erhitzen)


   Die Fischbrühe kurz aufkochen, Gemüse dazu geben und leicht gar ziehen lassen (bissfest). Fischwürfel dazu geben und mitgaren – Achtung, die dürfen nicht zerfallen. Shrimps und Muscheln dazu geben und kurz mit erhitzen. Den Safran unter die Suppe rühren. Sahne mit dem Eigelb verrühren und die Suppe damit legieren. Die Suppe darf dabei keinesfalls kochen, sonst gerinnt das Eigelb. Servieren und essen.

   Tips:
   -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Man sollte sich schon die Mühe machen und eine richtige Fischbrühe kochen, das ist nichts für eine Tütenbrühe. Dafür schmeckt es dann aber auch wirklich lecker.
   -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Dazu passen geröstete Baguettescheiben, die man auch mit Knoblauch abreiben oder mit einem kräftigen Käse überbacken kann. 
   -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen keine Fischwürfel zu nehmen, sondern in hauchfeine Scheiben geschnittenen Fisch, der in die Suppenteller gelegt und mit der heißen Suppe übergossen wird. Durch die Wärme der Suppe gart der Fisch auf den Punkt.
   -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Wer Probleme sieht mit dem Eigelb, lässt es weg und verändert nur die Reihenfolge: zuerst in der Brühe die einzelnen Zutaten garen, herausnehmen, warm stellen. Brühe mit der Sahne kurz aufkochen, dann erst den Safran und die anderen Zutaten reingeben.
   -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Man sollte darauf achten, dass die einzelnen Zutaten nicht zu lange in der Suppe garen, sonst werden sie zu weich. 
   -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Für die Julienne gibt es spezielle Julienneschaber, aber es geht auch ohne: den Sellerie putzen, in feine Scheiben schneiden, diese wieder in feine Streifen schneiden. Betonung auf „fein“. Darauf achten, dass die Streifen nicht zu lang sind.
   -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Dazu gibt’s einen sehr spritzigen säurebetonten südfranzösischen Weißwein.


   Mahlzeit


----------



## Acipenser (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*

Lidl Asia Woche:

*Dorsch in Kokosmilch*

   Zutaten:
   Etwa 300g Dorschfilet gewürfelt
   Etwas Öl zum Anbraten
   1 rote Zwiebel in halben Scheiben
   3-4 gr. Knoblauchzehen in Scheiben oder Würfeln
   Kokosmilch aus der Dose
   Sojasauce
   5-Gewürze-Pulver
   Kurkuma
   Curry
   Gemahlenes Zitronengras
   Gemahlener Koriander
   Sambal Olek 
   Etwas Salz
   Etwas Zucker


Zwiebeln und Knoblauch im heißen Öl anbraten und glasig werden lassen. Sie dürfen ruhig auch etwas Farbe annehmen und Röststoffe entwickeln. Die Dorschfilets dazu geben und kurz durchschwenken. Mit der Sojasauce aromatisieren und färben, etwa ¼ Dose Kokosmilch aufgießen. 1-2 Teelöffel Sambal Olek dazu geben, Achtung, das schärft ganz ordentlich.

   Von den Gewürzen jeweils eine größere oder kleinere Prise nach Belieben dazu geben, durchschwenken, fertig.

   Dazu passt ein lockerer Basmati Reis.


   Tip:
   - Achtung beim Salzen, wenn die Sauce einreduziert, konzentriert sich auch das Salz; besser zum Ende der Garzeit salzen
- Achtung mit dem Sambal Olek. Das ist nicht nur rechtschaffen scharf, einige Sambals enthalten auch nicht unerhebliche Mengen an Salz
   - Anstelle des Zitronengraspulvers macht sich frisches Zitronengras bestimmt besser
   - Ingwer passt ebenfalls gut rein und ist sehr gesund
   - Apfelwürfel in der Sauce kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen 
- Das Rezept sollte schnell zusammen gekocht werden, da die Fischwürfel rasch zerfallen. Daher alles gut vorbereiten und wenn der Reis noch etwa 10 Minuten braucht, mit dem Fisch anfangen.



   [FONT=&quot]Mahlzeit[/FONT]


----------



## Hummer (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*

Feine Rezepte! :m

Petri 

Hummer


----------



## Hamburgspook (2. März 2007)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*

Moin,

hab auch eins.

*Dorsch im Speckmantel:*

Dorschfilet in ca 5 cm breite und lange Stücke schneiden.
Salzen und Pfeffern.
Mit Frühstücksspeck umwickeln. Gegebenenfalls mit Zahnstocher feststecken.
Nehme den Speck meistens so, dass man Ihn 1 1/2 mal umwickeln kann, dann hält er von alleine.

Ca 2-3 Minuten von beiden Seiten in Butter anbraten und 2 gehackte Knoblauchzehen kurz vor Ende hinzugeben.

Die Kabeljauröllchen noch 10 Min. bei 180 Grad in den Ofen.

Dazu passt lecker Baguette mit Kräuterbutter und Salat, Kartoffelgratin oder ein Kartoffelsalat.

Guten Hunger

Gruß
Hamburgspook


----------



## hugo b (2. März 2007)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*

das Rezept hört sich gut an,werd ich mal ausprobieren ,S04-HSV 0-1,63min van der vaart


----------



## Fröya (2. März 2007)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*

Mal was anderes:

*Torsketunger i karrisaus*​ Dorschzungen in Currysoße
*700 g torsketunger* -700g Dorschzungen

Karrisaus:              - Currysauce  
*ca 4 dl melk            - ca. 4dl Milch
2 ss hvetemel        - 2 El Mehl 
1 ss smør                - 1 El Butter
3/4 ts salt              - 3/4 Tl Salz  
1 krm pepper         - Pfeffer
3 ts karri                 - 3 Tl Curry
0,5 dl fløte              - 0,5 dl Sahne*

Legg tungene i vann ca 15 minutter. 
Kok opp vann med salt(ca 2 ts pr liter). Legg i tungene og kok i 10 minutter. 
Lag jevning av melet og litt melk. Kok opp resten av melken, tilsett jevningen og rør godt. Kok i 10 minutter. 
Smak til med krydder og ha i smør og fløte til slutt. 
Server med poteter og grønnsaker.


Die Zungen ca. 15 Minuten in Wasser legen. 

Wasser mit Salz aufkochen (ca. 2 Tl pro Liter). Die Zungen hinein legen und 10 Minuten kochen.


Eine Mischung aus Mehl und etwas Milch zubereiten. Den Rest der Milch aufkochen, die Mehlmischung hinzu und gut einruehren. 10 Minuten kochen lassen.
Mit Kræutern abschmecken und Butter und Sahne zum Schluss hinzugeben.
Mit Kartoffeln und Gemuese servieren.
Man kann die Zungen auch gut braten (vorher kurz in Stærkemehl wenden!)!!!!


----------



## Acipenser (20. März 2007)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*

*Dorschchillie*

   Zutaten:
   Fischfilet, gewürfelt
   1 Zwiebel gewürfelt
   2-3 Knoblauchzehen
   1 Dose Kidney Bohnen
   1 Dose Pizzatomaten (ungewürzte Tomatenwürfel im eigenen Saft)
   Oregano
   Salz
   Chilliepulver oder getrocknete Chillies im Mörser zerkleinert

   Statt Fleisch aufzutauen, habe ich Fisch rausgelegt. Das hat mich nicht von meiner gut geplanten Spontaneität abgehalten.

Zwiebelwürfel in Olivenöl glasig dünsten, Knoblauch dazu geben und mitdünsten. Die Dosenbohnen unter fließendem Wasser abspülen und zu den Zwiebeln geben, umrühren und die Dosentomaten dazu geben. Mit Salz und Oregano würzen und Chillie nach Bedarf schärfen. Aufkochen und abschmecken (ein Schuss Balsamico macht sich gut dabei). 

Brodelt es ordentlich, die Hitze reduzieren und die Fischwürfel dazu geben. Nicht mehr rühren, ab und zu durchschwenken, damit der Fisch nicht zerfällt.

   Dazu passt ein kräftiger Rotwein oder ein kühles Bier.


   Tip:
- Das ist ein kräftiges Essen, das schnell gemacht ist und eigentlich jedem gelingen kann. Nach einem langen Angeltag genau das richtige.
   - Mit Tomatenmark wird es intensiver (= tomatiger) und dicklicher
   - Und eine handvoll Speck vorher mit angebraten schadet auch nicht


   Mahlzeit


----------



## Acipenser (23. März 2007)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*

*Dorsch mit Knoblauch/Olivenpesto überbacken*

   Zutaten:
   Fischfilet
   5-6 Knoblauchzehen
   8-12 grüne Oliven ohne Füllung


   Naja, ein richtiges Pesto ist es nicht, aber lecker dafür und einfach zuzubereiten.

   Fisch abspülen, trocknen, salzen und in einer Pfanne in etwas Olivenöl von beiden Seiten anbraten. Derweil sollten auch die Knoblauchzehen in etwas Olivenöl garziehen.

   Die Oliven ganz ganz fein hacken, die weich gedünsteten Knofels zerdrücken und mit den Oliven vermischen.

   Ist der Dorsch fast auf den Punkt gegart, herausnehmen und auf einen Teller oder eine Auflaufform geben. Mit dem Knofel-/Olivenmix bestreichen und im vorgeheizten Ofen mit herzhafter Oberhitze kurz überbacken.

   Ich hatte dazu feingewürfelten grünen Paprika in der Pfanne mitgegart.

   Dazu passt ein kräftiger Rotwein oder ein kühles Bier.


   Tip:
   -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Mit dem Knoblauch nicht sparen, damit es nicht zu wenig wird. Knoblauch ist allerdings blutdrucksenkend, wer also von Haus aus einen niedrigen Blutdruck hat, wird danach ein langes Mittagsschläfchen brauchen
   -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Sehr gut geht auch der chinesische Knoblauch. Da wird die ganze Zwiebel verwendet, da es dabei keine einzelnen Zehen gibt. Der chinesische Knoblauch hat ein angenehmes, mildes Aroma.
   -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Der Belag kann schön variiert werden. Z.B. ein Sardellenfilet kurz abspülen und unter die Paste arbeiten oder einen Löffel mittelscharfen Senf oder feingewiegte Chillies oder frische mediterrane Kräuter.
   -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Frischen Parmesan darüber hobeln und mit überbacken. Das ist eine schöne geschmackliche Abrundung – aber auch intensiv.
   -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Dazu passt auch ein gemischter Salat mit Olivenöl/Balsamico Dressing


----------



## inselkönig (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*

Hallo ihr Dorschfeinschmecker, hier sind ja leckere Sachen zu finden! 
Ja, die Truhe ist voll (PETRUS SEI DANK) und wir freuen uns auf frischen Fisch.

Ich möchte folgendes Gericht (Schnellgericht) beisteuern:
Wilhelmsburger Fischstäbchen
Das mögen sogar Kinder und Binnenländer

Zutaten:
1 kg Dorschfilet (frisch gefangen)
Mehl, Kartoffelmehl, Salz und Pfeffer
Öl zum Braten
Für die Sauce:
2 Gläser Onkel Ben’s süss-saure Sauce mit Ananas
1 kleine Dose Ananas oder sehr süße frische Ananas
1 Stückchen frischen Ingwer ca. daumengroß (ich habe einen dicken Daumen !)

Für die Sauce den Glasinhalt mit der gewürfelten Dosenananas und dem sehr klein geschnittenen frischen Ingwer erwärmen.
Das Dorschfilet waschen und in Würfel schneiden (3-4 cm Kantenlänge). 
Mehl und Kartoffelmehl mit Salz und Pfeffer vermischen und die Würfel damit panieren.
Die  panierten Fischstückchen in dem heißen Öl braun anbraten.
Den fertigen Fisch aus der Pfanne nehmen -eventuell auf Haushaltspapier abtropfen lassen – oder in der Pfanne servieren, dann das Öl vor dem Servieren aus der Pfanne abgießen.
Dazu passt vorzüglich Basmati Reis.

Guten Appetit
Inselkönig


----------



## Rumbooboo (28. November 2008)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*

Moin Moin,
dass garnicht genug Kabeljauzungen geschnitten werden können, wie die Gourmet-Tempel gerne aufkaufen würden, wissen ja viele Leute. Dass aber der ganze Kopp (je größer je lieber) ´ne richtige Delikatesse ist, nur wenige.
Auch wenn wir vor 50 Jahren hoch im Norden noch ´ne Menge anderer Fische gefangen haben, war der Kabeljau doch unser "Brotfisch". Da probiert man schon einige Zubereitungsarten, wie auch diese sehr schlichte, aus:

Kiemen und Augen entfernen. Kopf längs spalten, leicht mehlieren (1 Teil Salz/3 Teile Mehl) und in reichlich Öl braten. Das ist "Fingerfood" vom Feinsten.
Wer´s nicht mag und seine Dorsche/Kabeljau lieber filetiert mit nach Hause nimmt, sollte die Köpfe trotzdem nicht wegwerfen:
Augen und Kiemen raus, zusammen mit den Gräten zerhacken und ggf. einfrieren. Daraus kann man einen herrlichen Fond für Suppen oder Saucen herstellen.
Ich friere Fonds gelegentlich als "Eiswürfel" ein. So kann man auch kleine Mengen für Saucen entnehmen.
Rumbooboo


----------



## Blinker Mann (29. November 2008)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*

moin
Muß auch sagen schöne Rezepte,#6aber wenn man das liest.

Gruß


----------



## Dorschrasta (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*

Moin, werte Feinschmecker..

Ich möchte mal einen Versuch wagen diesem Thread neues Leben einzuhauchen.

Dorsch a la bordelaise: 

Zutaten für vier Personen:

- etwa 1kg Dorschfilet (TK oder frisch)
- 200g feine, rote Zwiebelwürfel
- 400g Paniermehl oder grobe Semmelbrösel
- 150g Butter
- 100g geriebenen Parmesan
- 3 Esslöffel Tomatenmark
- 3 Teelöffel frischer, gehackter Thymian
- 2 Teelöffel frischer, gehackter Knoblauch
- Zitronensaft, Meersalz, frisch gemahlener Pfeffer

Zur Zubereitung:

Dorschfilets mit Zitronensaft säuern, salzen und pfeffern, anschließend ruhen lassen. In einer Pfanne die Zwiebelwürfel in Butter anschwitzen und das Tomatenmark direkt dazu geben um es mit anzurösten. Dann die Pfanne vom Feuer nehmen und mit einem Holzlöffel die Semmelbrösel, den geriebenen Parmesan, Knoblauch, Thymian, Salz und Pfeffer in die Butter/Zwiebel/Tomatenmarkmasse einkneten. Nachdem die Masse abgekühlt ist, das Dorschfilet in eine Auflaufform geben und die Masse über den Filets verteilen. Anschließend die Filets im vorgeheizten Ofen bei 150 Grad gut 40 min gratinieren - und fertig.

Dazu am besten einige Brokkoliröschen und ein frisches Kartoffelpüree.

Ein sehr simples Gericht, dessen Zubereitung vermutlich keinem große Probleme bereiten sollte. 

Viel Spaß beim Nach-Kochen...

Petri Heil und Guten Appetit...

thomas


----------



## JonasB (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: leckeres vom DORSCH / KABELJAU*

Rezept auf Seite 1: sehr lecker, meine Empfehlung. habe es heute ausporbiert.


----------

